# home made caltrop's



## blackswordshinobi (Apr 7, 2012)

home made caltrop's 

I know how  to make them but do you


----------



## Jenna (Apr 7, 2012)

Yes.  I typed "homemade caltrop" on The Internet and it returned 299,000 results.  I clicked on the first one and the instructions on how to make a homemade caltrop were in there.


----------



## blackswordshinobi (Apr 7, 2012)

yes i it on the internet there so many way make them same to me you never try too more to life then net will i am glad i do them just type you all might think its weird but doing is part of learning ..


----------



## blackswordshinobi (Apr 7, 2012)

will i gone for cupble's of days i have sword kata to do and video's  an sent off


----------



## Sanke (Apr 7, 2012)

So, I have a question... 
If you can make caltrops, that's all well and good. But _why_ exactly do you need them? 
I mean, If I put in enough time and effort I could make what would pass (barely...) for home-made shuriken, but business cards work just as good for training, and I don't plan to go around throwing them at people, so why would I need to (aside from just for the sake of it)?

Are you telling us because you want to show us how, or are you just showing off? That's what YouTube is for, mate.


----------



## Aiki Lee (Apr 7, 2012)

I'd just buy some jacks and scatter them on the ground.


----------



## The Last Legionary (Apr 7, 2012)

When you come back, will you reply to the questions you've been asked in the last 10 or so threads you started, or will you continue to avoid them and post more poorly written ninja fantasy?


----------



## The Last Legionary (Apr 7, 2012)

Himura Kenshin said:


> I'd just buy some jacks and scatter them on the ground.



I use dog ****.  Non-lethal, lets you know when someones stepped in it because you can hear them complain. :rofl:


----------



## blackswordshinobi (Apr 7, 2012)

lololol o my god


----------



## blackswordshinobi (Apr 7, 2012)

i avoid them becaues not worth my time write thing i do rest of you just sit here not fantasy?
what i do it sad  if do more then you write you understand  never mind


----------



## The Last Legionary (Apr 7, 2012)

They were simple questions.

So, you have no instructor.
You can't write decent to save you existence.
Despite being corrected repeatedly of your errors in thought by actual, experienced experts, you cling to the fantasy.

Troll.


----------



## blackswordshinobi (Apr 7, 2012)

will why i  them two reason keep  people from follow me   two there good have  no haven't  make shuriken  yet   if was gone shuriken i have right steel  no dont show off


----------



## The Last Legionary (Apr 7, 2012)

That makes no sense.

You were asked who gave you your shodan.
Who is your in-person instructor.
Who did you test in front of.

You have never answered those.  
In fact, when they are brought up, you abandon the topic, and start a new one, more gibberish, more hard to follow ninja fantasy.

When you are corrected, you argue that you aren't a joke, that you are really training, but you continue to avoid the answers to the questions on who gave you rank, who is your teacher, and who signed your certificate.

You can't answer questions that a real ninjutsu shodan in a real ninjutsu system would have.

In fact, what you do post is the WORST combination of ninja fantasy and ninja fraud.

So, what are you Billy?


----------



## Steve (Apr 7, 2012)

I use 4 sided dice from when I played d&amp;d.


----------



## blackswordshinobi (Apr 7, 2012)

actual, you trying get me mad


----------



## blackswordshinobi (Apr 7, 2012)

what that got do with [h=2]home made caltrop's[/h]


----------



## blackswordshinobi (Apr 7, 2012)

real dude you nothing what replay for last week


----------



## The Last Legionary (Apr 7, 2012)

blackswordshinobi said:


> actual, you trying get me mad



So answer the simple god damned questions then.

Who is your teacher?  The one you go out 'stethin' with. The one you train in person with.

Who did you test in front of for your rank?

Who signed your Shodan?

3 simple questions. Answer and you'll make 6 people shut up.



blackswordshinobi said:


> what that got do with *home made caltrop's*


Everything.
4 sided die

View attachment $D4Render.jpg


----------



## blackswordshinobi (Apr 7, 2012)

i dont joke corrected, is rude  did i ask you  what you learned  and demand  anwsure   question's then get mad when i don't anwsure  but i all ready told you         nagtvie isn't of my being   i got sword kata i got to do send off !


----------



## The Last Legionary (Apr 7, 2012)

blackswordshinobi said:


> i dont joke corrected, is rude  did i ask you  what you learned  and demand  anwsure   question's then get mad when i don't anwsure  but i all ready told you         nagtvie isn't of my being   i got sword kata i got to do send off !



This is boring. Standard response for you Billy.
Rather than simply answer the question, claim its rude, misspell a few words, then try to change the topic.

Troll.


----------



## The Last Legionary (Apr 7, 2012)

Also Billy, I'm not the liar claiming he has a shodan.
I'm not the liar claiming he is training in ninjutsu when it's really fantasy ********.
I'm not the troll posting gibberish.

You are.


----------



## Chris Parker (Apr 8, 2012)

Firstly, the idea of making home-made caltrops is just insane. Tetsubishi were only really valuable as everyone was wearing straw sandals, today with thick rubber soled shoes, steel toed boots etc, it's just pointless (ha, see what I did there?).

Yes, I know how to make them, but wouldn't ever bother. More realistically, I know and understand the use of such devices, and keep to that (the dog-droppings idea is actually the best on this thread, frankly). Asking if anyone here knows how to make them is just you trying to demonstrate that you have some worth, but you chose to demonstrate that in a way that shows you really don't get the reality of actual training.

In order for you to show that you have some worth in what you say, we ask that you tell us where you get your information from. Do you have a real, live instructor, someone whose class you attend, who awarded you a rank in person? Who taught you stealth? If you can't, or won't answer these questions, we can only come to the conclusion, based on how wrong you are about everything so far, that you don't have an actual instructor, you don't have an actual rank, and you've never actually been taught anything, and that your entire "training" comes from books and movies/DVDs.

Now you're going to go and put up a "sword kata". Which one? From which Ryu? Or are you making something up?


----------



## Ken Morgan (Apr 8, 2012)

blackswordshinobi said:


> will i gone for cupble's of days i have sword kata to do and video's an sent off




Please make sure you post a video of your sword kata, I'd be interested in your take sword.


----------



## blackswordshinobi (Apr 8, 2012)

:mst:wtf


----------



## Sanke (Apr 8, 2012)

blackswordshinobi said:


> :mst:wtf



That's not a reply, Billy. That's barely even a word. We're a discussion forum here, so start discussing, not just single word replies that have no context.


----------



## The Last Legionary (Apr 9, 2012)

Sanke said:


> That's not a reply, Billy. That's barely even a word. We're a discussion forum here, so start discussing, not just single word replies that have no context.



He can't. He seems to have met Mr. Ban Hammer.


----------



## Sanke (Apr 9, 2012)

The Last Legionary said:


> He can't. He seems to have met Mr. Ban Hammer.



Ah. Straw that broke the camel I guess. Oh well, can't say I didn't see that one coming. 


Sanke on the move.


----------



## Shuriken (Mar 11, 2013)

Here he is demonstrating his sword kata.





Here is his youtube channel:
http://www.youtube.com/user/blackswordshinobi?feature=watch


----------



## aastaronline (Mar 10, 2015)

Shuriken said:


> Here he is demonstrating his sword kata.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this guy is awesome lol


----------



## hoshin1600 (Mar 10, 2015)

Every parent knows the best caltrops are matchbox cars and leggos.


----------

